# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Mini Sandwich Makers

## Eddie

French maker, Rudy Ruffel, AKA “rr2s” on MakerBot Thingiverse, has shared his design for his mini sandwich makers, which are basically stamps that you can use to cut out festive little amuse-bouches from the ingredients of your choice. Ruffel shared his files and photos on his Thingiverse page. You can 3D print your own mini sandwich maker or use his models to order from an online service! Check out more about these fun sandwich makers:  http://3dprint.com/32477/3d-print-mini-sandwich-maker/ ‎
Below is a photo of sandwiches shaped with Ruffel's Mini Sandwich Makers:

----------


## David_Molenberghs

I would like to share some thoughts on foodsafety for this kind of 3D printed products.
As far as I know there are several filaments that comply to US and EU regulations (ColorFabb XT-copolyester being one I've used already) .. mostly these regulations are about the migration of chemicals from the actual object to the food it is getting in contact with.
The EU law - I'm from Belgium - prescribes that these migration tests need to be done on the final product made from a material. The question how these tests should be performed on one-of-a-kind 3D printed objects has been raised but stays unanswered so far ..
But test have been done on the filament material itself leading to a positive result meaning the material is foodsafe from a chemist' point of view. For me that is safe enough  :Smile: 

Then there is the issue about cleaning the 3D printed object. You can't put it in a hot dishwasher or hot enough water because it will deform. And there's a lot of microstructures in the 3D printed object "cooties" love to inhabit and grow.
How would you tackle this?

My company is seriously thinking about selling 3D printed food-related gifts and I am very cautious about possible health issues that might arise.
Has anyone any experience with this?

----------


## joealarson

"Food safe" is a certification that in order to get you have to have your stuff comply with a number of points and then apply to the FDA to get. So chances are there will never be a "food safe" 3d print. 

However in order for a print to be food safe compliant it would probably need to be:
1. Printed in a plastic that doesn't degrade to dangerous material. ABS is out, PLA or PET is in. 
2. Printed in a plastic that won't warp in a hot dishwasher. So now PLA is out too. 
3. Not extruded through a brass hot end because brass contains lead. Steel only.  
4. Smoothed so that there are no 3d printed layers where bacteria can grow.

Of course keep in mind not being food safe does not mean if you use it you will automatically get sick. It just means there's a higher risk of contamination. Is that risk too high for you? Maybe not. Chances are a 3d printed bread knife will work just fine. It's up to you. Personally I'm not bothered by it.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Also, the FDA doesn't care so much about items that are in occasional contact with food such as utensils and cookie cutters. Their grading is more for prolonged contact, especially containers. Also they disregard the geometry of the item - the foodsafe approval only pertains to the chemical structure of the material, no matter how many crevices it has. So that opens up some good opportunities for businesses and developers. You do want to check the MSDS of the material to see how safe all the components are. For example, some black PLA filaments contain chromium at over 50mg/kg.

----------


## nehasharma

Thanks for the info

----------


## firsly

I think it is great anyway, even it uses "dangerous" plastic details, it is just a new invention that makes our lives better. And, of course, companies will invent how to make it safer very soon.

----------


## Susanne

Yes Very true.
This is the initial start for 3d Printed Food therefore these small concerns are coming but soon the manufacturers will give a thought to resolve it and check and see the quality standards to maintain it.

----------


## Peterlovediy

I think 3d printed food is safe if it has been prepared with an appropriately food-safe and clean machine.

----------


## gauripuri

Thanks for the information.

----------

